# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Bộ Combo X-Z hành trình lớn, đẹp. 6tr3

## TBK-11

Bộ combo X-Z.Hành trình 660 x 260 (Có thể bỏ hoặc thay mấy miếng giảm chấn để mở rộng thêm, Z có thể chạy lên 300mm).

*X ray NSK LS20 (4 rãnh bi, kiểu tương tự THK HSR20), visme 16 bước 20.
Z ray THK SSR15 (4 rãnh bi), visme 16 bước 20.*

2 mặt gá động cơ vừa size PK56x. (Z truyền đai răng).
Trên combo còn sẵn mấy cảm biến chữ U.
Bộ X-Z này nhìn rất đẹp, chất lượng ok. Đơn giản và nhanh gọn để có 2 trục X-Z cho máy. Z truyền dây đai răng. X có thể tìm hộp số 1:3 hay 1:5 là ok.
*Giá 6tr3.
*Liên hệ: 0163 tám 293020.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## TBK-11

Hàng cực đẹp, nhìn là thích ngay. Nay e đang cần bán nhanh. Các bác có nhu cầu liên hệ em. *Fix còn Giá 6tr*.
Liên hệ: 0163 tám 293020.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## TBK-11

Hàng cực đẹp, nhìn là thích ngay. Nay e đang cần bán nhanh. Các bác có nhu cầu liên hệ em. Fix giá mạnh còn *5tr7*.
Không đi được nữa chắc em để dựng thành máy luôn.  :Frown: 
Liên hệ: 0163 tám 293020.
Cảm ơn.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/60...#ixzz3to3lZfnq

----------


## TBK-11

Em hiện có 2 bộ X-Z như trên. 1 bộ trong hình đang tháo vỏ vệ sinh bụi. Còn hoàn toàn đủ như trên.
Giá thanh lý nhanh 5tr/1.

LH: Hoàng 01638 293 không 20

Em đang có vấn đề về uy tín bán hàng nên

Ưu tiên anh em ở HCM hoặc gần Thủ Đức. (Em ở Thủ Đức).
Hoặc em sẽ gửi hàng và dịch vụ thu tiền hộ COD để anh em mua hàng yên tâm và k ảnh hưởng đến anh em.

Mọi người có thể theo dõi về việc cảnh báo liên quan đến em ở đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...9521#post69521

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Chuyển viettel về cần thơ hay chuyển chành về được không anh?Nặng bao nhiêu Kg vậy?

----------


## TBK-11

> Chuyển viettel về cần thơ hay chuyển chành về được không anh?Nặng bao nhiêu Kg vậy?


Cảm ơn anh. 1 bộ đã xong. Còn lại 1 bộ.

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác gửi Phương Trang cho mình 1 bộ

----------


## TBK-11

Đã xong. Cảm ơn mọi người.

----------


## TBK-11

> Bác gửi Phương Trang cho mình 1 bộ


Xin lỗi anh. Có anh ở Biên Hòa gọi em vừa xong. Chiều ghé lấy rồi ạ.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Nhớ gởi sớm cho mình nha

----------


## n_v_hiep

bác chủ kiểm tra kĩ nhé,bữa ktra thấy bị rơ hết trơn,còn 2 bộ đen nữa cũng bị luôn nên e không mua

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Bác chủ đâu vô xác nhận kìa. Bác báo em không bị rơ đó nha.

----------


## TBK-11

> Bác chủ đâu vô xác nhận kìa. Bác báo em không bị rơ đó nha.


Dạ, ok a. E đánh giá chất lượng ok. Mấy combo này có vẻ chạy trong mấy máy của dây chuyền SMT. E từng bán 2 bộ trước đây cũng hoàn toàn như vậy, chưa ai phàn nàn. A nhận được hàng cứ kiểm tra. Nếu k hài lòng a gửi lại em và cho em xin lỗi nếu như k đúng như e báo.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Xin lỗi anh. Có anh ở Biên Hòa gọi em vừa xong. Chiều ghé lấy rồi ạ.


cái này khó hiểu nha. bác hieunguyenkham ở biên hòa hả ta?

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Hai bộ em lấy 1 bộ bạn ấy đang gởi xe Phương Trang về cho mình. Mình xem tốt thì mới lấy và chuyển tiền.
Mình chưa chuyển tiền mà đã gởi hàng cho mình. Nói chung là em cũng chưa mua hàng bạn này bao giờ nhưng đã dám gởi hàng cho mình, mà cũng chả quen biết gì hết.
Ai lại đánh người chạy lại bao giờ, mong các các mở rộng lòng.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Hai bộ em lấy 1 bộ bạn ấy đang gởi xe Phương Trang về cho mình. Mình xem tốt thì mới lấy và chuyển tiền.
> Mình chưa chuyển tiền mà đã gởi hàng cho mình. Nói chung là em cũng chưa mua hàng bạn này bao giờ nhưng đã dám gởi hàng cho mình, mà cũng chả quen biết gì hết.
> Ai lại đánh người chạy lại bao giờ, mong các các mở rộng lòng.


uy tín đã trở lại rồi

----------


## Nam CNC

Có mấy thành viên hỏi mình về TBK-11 , mình nói đã từng gặp , đã từng bán hàng rất tốt , nhưng dạo này bán hàng dịch vụ không tốt , nhưng kết quả cuối củng vẫn chuyển hàng.... em nhìn sự việc mù mờ cũng đoán ra nguyên nhân , do đó em chỉ khuyên bác chủ thớt 1 vài điều thôi

---- Chưa có nhiều kinh nghiệm buôn bán nên bán ấy bị cuốn nhiều vào việc buôn bán , đôi lúc tìm cách xoay sở gây tổn hại đến lợi ích của khách hàng
---- Bác chủ cứ từ từ , hàng hóa lúc nào cũng nhiều và dự đoán càng ngày càng nhiều
---- Làm việc chắn chắn , vụ nào xong vụ đó , uy tín sẽ lên cao , lời nói càng trọng lượng , đôi lúc buôn hàng chẳng cần tiền mà cũng có hàng.

Hy vọng hôm nào đó có offline , chú xuất hiện uống 1 lon bia đen tạ lỗi với anh em , anh em sẽ vui vẻ thậm chí sẽ hỗ trợ cho bác nữa..... thật sự các anh em ở tỉnh khác rất thiếu hàng hóa , có bác và nhiều anh em khác đang bán hàng là rất cần đó.

----------

puskinu

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bác Nam nói chí phải. Như em ở Đắk Lắk đây, kiếm được mấy con ốc đã khó đừng nói chi vitme, ray rồi combo -> Vì vậy nếu bác TBK-11 biết nhận ra vấn đề của mình thì em sẽ luôn ủng hộ bác.

----------


## cty686

Bác TBK-11 có cái dở là hàng vẫn gửi mặc dù chậm nhưng gọi điện mặc dù chuông vẫn kêu nhưng ............... :Cool:

----------


## Tuấn

Vẫn đang chờ ngày bác chủ gửi hàng. Hứa hẹn mà ko làm thì cũng bằng ko.

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác TBK-11 có cái dở là hàng vẫn gửi mặc dù chậm nhưng gọi điện mặc dù chuông vẫn kêu nhưng ...............


Lấy số khác mà gọi bác ạ.  Số lạ nghe máy ngay

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Em đã nhận hàng nha bác chủ. tính ra 200K/kg.giá này cũng được khi nào có ra 20 hay 25 dài 2m trở lên bác chỉ báo em nha.
Combo đó xài step bao nhiêu được vậy bác?kiểu này phải làm thêm 2 bát bắt motor rùi.
Quên mất bác chỉ nhắn tài khoản VCB cho em mai em chuyển tiền cho. không đưa tài khoản là em dựt a nhe.
Mà tính ra bác chủ cũng túng quá hay sao đó mà làm liều. Dám bán hàng cho em mà không lấy một đồng trả tiền ship luôn mới ghê. không quen bit em dựt nợ luôn rùi sao trời.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Cho thêm tý hình cho xinh động

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Bác chủ biết đấu mấy em sensor chữ U chỉ em phát.

----------


## TBK-11

> Bác chủ biết đấu mấy em sensor chữ U chỉ em phát.


Cảm biến anh chịu khó tra theo mã nhé. Step cho bộ này anh có thể dùng PK56x (PK566, 569, ...).
STK VCB lát nữa em sẽ SMS cho anh. Cảm ơn anh.
2 bộ đều đã xong. Cảm ơn mọi người.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Con ASM 69MC dùng được không bác

----------


## TBK-11

> Con ASM 69MC dùng được không bác


Dạ được anh, ASM cùng size PK.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

2.5 triệu 1 bộ mua được không?hay mua hàng china xài

----------


## TBK-11

> 2.5 triệu 1 bộ mua được không?hay mua hàng china xài


China hình như là step size 57 gắn k vừa. mất công hơn. ASM69 giá vậy theo e thì quá tốt rồi ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

Nè chủ thớt anh Tuấn vẫn chưa biết được hàng của anh ấy gửi chưa , nếu gửi rồi chủ thớt cho xem biên nhận và số vận đơn để khách hàng tiện theo dõi nhé .

----------


## TBK-11

> Nè chủ thớt anh Tuấn vẫn chưa biết được hàng của anh ấy gửi chưa , nếu gửi rồi chủ thớt cho xem biên nhận và số vận đơn để khách hàng tiện theo dõi nhé .


Dạ.  Việc gửi chậm hàng a Tuấn e có trao đổi và xin lỗi a Tuấn rồi. E sẽ làm đúng như hứa với anh Tuấn. A có thể an tâm. Nếu không a Tuấn sẽ phản ánh.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Xác nhận giao dịch thành công.
Hàng nhận hôm thứ 7 và thứ 2 mới chuyển tiền cho bác chủ được.
Chúc bác chủ mau mau lấy lại uy tín, và có hàng bán cho em ở vùng sâu vùng xa.

----------


## Gamo

Tò mò chút, loại combo này thì dùng để làm gì ta? Mình cũng có 1 bộ mà chưa nghĩ ra công ăn việc làm cho nó

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Cao thủ mà hỏi em sao em biết.
Em định làm con 6090 cho thằng em cắt 2d,hoặc chạy mẫu 3d. Bác thấy được không?

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, nhưng mà cắt gì hả bác? Nếu phay thì khung nó có yếu ko?

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Thép tấm dày 20mm theo em chắc cũng ổn để phay. chủ yếu cắt 2D nhẹ ạ.(không biết gọi như thế nào, nó tráng lắp nhựa trắng mỏng dính, rất nhẹ máy)

----------


## Tuấn

> Thép tấm dày 20mm theo em chắc cũng ổn để phay. chủ yếu cắt 2D nhẹ ạ.(không biết gọi như thế nào, nó tráng lắp nhựa trắng mỏng dính, rất nhẹ máy)


Bác chụp em xem lớp nhựa ấy với. Chắc nó phủ lớp teflon

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bác đó linh cảm được bác là người uy tín đó.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Bác đó linh cảm được bác là người uy tín đó.


Linh cảm là hên xui nha.dân làm ăn không dựa vào linh cảm mà làm hết.có 2 trường hợp sau.
bác ấy túng quá làm liều.
bác ấy cũng tham khảo 1 vài người sẽ biết em ở đâu....
mà các bác bán hàng uy tín thì không sợ không bán đước hàng.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Bác chụp em xem lớp nhựa ấy với. Chắc nó phủ lớp teflon


Hôm thằng em có nói mà quên mất.nó rất nhẹ và tiện dụng

----------


## ABCNC

> Hôm thằng em có nói mà quên mất.nó rất nhẹ và tiện dụng


Cái bác nói chắc là tấm pima

----------

